# Camping On The Olympic Peninsula



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

We want to go to the Olympic Peninsula the second weekend in May. All the electric sites at Dosewallips State park are full. Does anyone have any recommendations, I would prefer to have at least electricity. It does not have to be on the Sound we could go up the coast instead. Mostly just looking for a nice park. Thanks

Darren


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Darren,
I'm surprised you didn't get any hits on this topic. We have only done one or two trips where we've camped and most of those we were not in an RV. We went to a private park last year towards the end of the season that was OK. Nice access to the beach but I'm not sure I'd recommend it for anything other than the beach access (had clean showers too but no fire rings if that gives you a clue).

The few parks we've stayed at were nice but none had sites large enough for TT.

There are some state parks but none that are very nice (we who are from Washington apologize for our State Parks - no to OR standard by a long shot). We went through Ocean City State PArk to see what it was like and it was, well, not good.

There are some very nice private parks along the beach. They are kind of pricey but many are set-up very well. Might try Woodall's or Trailer Life's books (we don't have ours yet).

BBB


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you looked at going to Whidbey Island? Fort Ebey is a neat SP that we camped at a few times but they only have a few full hook ups but more water/electric... great views of the Olympics, nice private sites, lots of trees, clean restrooms, TONS of trails... we never made it out to the Olympics... keep in mind that if you plan on taking a ferry out there that it might be a little more than you think.. http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Darren,
After seeing Ft. Stevens, Oregon sure does know how to do it right!. Haven't found anything in Washington yet that compares. I'm sure they are out there though. Camp Cushman (Lake Cushman) was ok for camping. Can fish, boat and swim there too. Not much for the younger kids.

Let us know if you find something good since this is practically out our backdoor and we love those weekend get-aways sunny 
Helen


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

http://www.rv-clubs.us/washington_rv_campg...itsapPeninsulas


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

One of our top three camping places was Kalaloch on the Olympic Peninsula. AMAZING. Ocean on one side rain forest on the other. No hookups but worth it in every sense.


----------

